# Nitrates suddenly disappeared?



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I did a 20% water change on my 5 gallon last friday. I didn't rinse anything in regular tapwater - I just swished the filter in the old tankwater (I did rub it a bit to get some plant bits off of it) and put it back into the slot.

Previous to that WC, I had been getting a reading of about 5ppm nitrates. Now I'm getting pretty much zero. The test result *may* be just a tinge above zero, but not much. I just tested last night.

Ammonia and nitrite readings are still at zero. The tank has three plants - one pretty sizeable hornwort, one amazon sword (also pretty big) and some moneywort. It is a 5 gallon eclipse hex.

Did I somehow kill my bacteria? Why suddenly is everything showing up 0? I read somewhere that plants can affect the cycle of the tank. Could they be absorbing something?


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Plants absorbe nitrates. I would first say that theres a problem with the test... although 5ppm nitrates with a 20% water change should still leave 4ppm. My tests would never read only 4ppm.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I cannot be of any help because I keep getting 0 nitrate, nitrite, ammonia readings in my planted 2.5 mini-bow a lot. I can't figure it out either so hopefully someone will be able to answer your question for the both of us!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It could be the plants. But what dechlor and test are you using? Some of the products that "detoxify" nitrate make it invisible to some test kits.


> Did I somehow kill my bacteria?


 Test for ammonia and nitrite to check this.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I am using Seachem "Neutral Regulator" to condition the water. The tests I am using are from the Aquarium Pharmaceuticals kit. The one with the drops and the test tubes.

Last time I checked ammo and nitrite (yesterday), they were both at 0. I will check again today.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurly said:


> I cannot be of any help because I keep getting 0 nitrate, nitrite, ammonia readings in my planted 2.5 mini-bow a lot. I can't figure it out either so hopefully someone will be able to answer your question for the both of us!


I hope so too  Weren't you also planning a bigger tank? (or am I thinking of someone else?) How is that going?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Some of the products that "detoxify" nitrate make it invisible to some test kits.


Ditto emc but with a modification.
"products which "detoxify" ammonia and nitrites and which generate nitrates also cause the nitrates to be invisible to some test kits".

In addition aquarium fish keeping test kits are fairly rudimentary with IMHO the liquid reagent kits being superior.

My nitrate test is the least reliable.

"The fact" that your test observes 0 nitrates does not signify that a 0 nitrate concentration is present in your tank water.

When I observe what I believe to be an erroneous reading I retest for duplication of test values.

I do not know what type of test kit which you have but with my tests I typically use 5ml of tank water for testing.
If I observe what appears to be an erroneous value I "crank up the air for several minutes" in order to commingle any "atypical pockets of water" which may be in the tank and then retest with 15ml of tank water.

The following assertion is qualitative but I believe that approximately 90% of what I believed to be erroneous concentration values were indeed erroneous values.

TR


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> I hope so too  Weren't you also planning a bigger tank? (or am I thinking of someone else?) How is that going?



Yep that's me  Very good memory you have there. I want to get a 75 gallon tank and it's taking longer than I had planned because I am saving up for it and ALL the equipment that has to go with it. I want to make sure I do it right and not skimp on the filter etc. It is driving me CRAZY though because I want to get started on my aquarium and also get more fish! I know I can't get more fish for my 2.5 mini-bows. They are very cute but of course the space is very limited and you have to be on top of those water changes more often. I kind of wish I would have gotten at least a 5 gallon mini-bow to start with for my daughters Betta because then I could put a few more little fish in there for her or at least a couple of shrimps or something. 

My patience is wearing very thin  

Okay, my pity party is over now :lol:


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL... I am with you all the way. But hey - you could do what I did. Go out and get yourself a 10 (some people use 20 I guess) gallon quarantine tank and set that up. I don't want to take any chances putting new fish into my big tank that might have diseases, so I am getting the QT tank up and running right now. Also, it can serve as a hospital tank if anyone in your 75g gets sick.

It at least makes me feel like I am making progress 

I found a 10g with a light fixture at a yard sale. I then cut a piece of clear plastic to make a solid lid, and I am running a corner filter in it. The heater was the most expensive part of it - it was $18.

10 g Tank with light fixture - $4
Plastic for lid - $3
Corner filter - $3
Filter media - $3 (filter fiber floss)

I am leaving it nearly bare-bottomed since it's a QT tank, so no cost for substrate. It will be hidden away in one of my spare rooms since it's definitely not a show-beauty  If I don't have my big tank by the time my QT tank is cycled, I'm just going to keep feeding it drops of ammonia until I get ready to QT my first fish. Or I guess I could get my first fish and put 'em in there to keep it cycled. I'll decide when it gets done cycling.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

For reference, this is what I am using to test the water.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> LOL... I am with you all the way. But hey - you could do what I did. Go out and get yourself a 10 (some people use 20 I guess) gallon quarantine tank and set that up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
As I indicated in other posts I have just set up two 5G tanks in order to grow out and acclimatize show guppies and fancy loaches to my main tank.




FinnFan said:


> I found a 10g with a light fixture at a yard sale. I then cut a piece of clear plastic to make a solid lid, and I am running a corner filter in it. The heater was the most expensive part of it - it was $18.
> 10 g Tank with light fixture - $4
> Plastic for lid - $3
> Corner filter - $3
> Filter media - $3 (filter fiber floss)


You did way better than I.
Each of my 5G's was $45 at Petco and I purchased a 3rd one, which is in the garage, for backup.




FinnFan said:


> I am leaving it nearly bare-bottomed since it's a QT tank,


I am just curious as to why the "nearly bare-bottomed" as I may need to modify my two 5G's (they are bare-bottomed).

FF:

An additional item:

The 5G's have mechanical media and bio-wheels for biological filtration (these are very, very rudimentary but I did cycle them).

I am performing 90% daily WC's (and sometimes semidaily) in the 5G's with my main tank water.

TR


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> LOL... I am with you all the way. But hey - you could do what I did. Go out and get yourself a 10 (some people use 20 I guess) gallon quarantine tank and set that up. I don't want to take any chances putting new fish into my big tank that might have diseases, so I am getting the QT tank up and running right now. Also, it can serve as a hospital tank if anyone in your 75g gets sick.
> 
> It at least makes me feel like I am making progress



 I actually bought a 10 gallon tank and all equipment needed about a month ago for the purpose of setting it up as a QT. I also bought it from a yard sale but I am not sure if the filter works or not because when I plugged it in, nothing happened. So I may need to get another filter. Anyway, the tank is just sitting in my spare room empty. 

I think I will take your suggestion and start cycling it so I can feel as if I am doing something too. That is a very good idea. Once it is cycled I can get started on buying the first few fish I had planned on getting for my big aquarium. I really think that empty tank is calling for a few :fish: anyway and I just can't wait any longer  

Thanks for the idea. Oh, and I have that exact same master test kit too.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> I am just curious as to why the "nearly bare-bottomed" as I may need to modify my two 5G's (they are bare-bottomed).


No real definite need to add substrate. I just put a little in so I could
A. Make the fish feel more comfortable (when I add them)
B. Hide (and keep in position) the corner box filter
and C. I'm going to steal several of these rocks and toss them into the big tank when I get it, so I can jump start the cycling in it.

I'll probably also steal some of the filter floss and put it in the big tank too, when I get it. But, I figure, the more the merrier


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Tested today, nitrates seem to be up (not quite to 5ppm, but definitely above 0)
Ammonia is still 0
Nitrites are still 0


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurly said:


> I think I will take your suggestion and start cycling it so I can feel as if I am doing something too. That is a very good idea. Once it is cycled I can get started on buying the first few fish I had planned on getting for my big aquarium. I really think that empty tank is calling for a few :fish: anyway and I just can't wait any longer


I totally feel your pain. I am chomping at the bit! At least with the completely cycled QT tank, I won't have any excuse NOT to QT the new fish, and that is a good thing! Because I know I'm going to be anxious to see them interacting in their new big home


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Plants take in nitrates.....and you remove nitrates with water changes....so you are fine.  As long as the ammonia and nitrites remain 0, you are good to go. Hornwort is really good at taking in nitrates from the water also.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Whew! Thanks for that information JustOneMore20  I was wondering why my nitrates keep reading 0 with trites and ammonia also 0. I also thought maybe the live plants could have something to do with it too but just wasn't sure.

What fish are you getting for your "QT" FinnFan? ;-)


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, thanks much Kristin! And everyone else who chimed in with help, too


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Kurly - I am currently fishless cycling with Stability and ammonia (it took FOREVER to find the ammonia!) But when it's done cycling, I've considered getting the cardinal tetras first. Those will be my "middle level" fish in the big tank. 

How about you?


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

FinnFan said:


> Kurly - I am currently fishless cycling with Stability and ammonia (it took FOREVER to find the ammonia!) But when it's done cycling, I've considered getting the cardinal tetras first. Those will be my "middle level" fish in the big tank.
> 
> How about you?


I'm going to look for some ammonia within the next couple of days. I already have some stability so I hope to start cyclingthe 10 gallon soon.


I'm not really sure but every time I go to the pet store I always end up standing in front of the tanks watching the corycats. They are just so cute and fun to watch.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Cories are very cute!

Advice on the ammonia... I couldn't find any at Lowe's, Menards, Target, Walmart, Meijer, or the farm store (Rural King). Try a small, local hardware store first. That is where I got mine. Everyplace else had stuff with "surfactants" in it :|


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I am sure that I'll be asking for more once I start the cycling process. This will be my first time using ammonia so I am sure I'll have plenty of questions


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my first time doing fishless cycling too. I am tracking the progress daily with my testing kits. It gives me something to do while I am waiting around to get everything ready for the big tank!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If you cannot find pure ammonia you can fishless cycle with a different ammonia source. I used a shrimp c0cktail prawn for my tank, it cycled in 3 weeks. It was quite easy and very successful.


----------

